# Its time for the Muzzy!



## S Adams (Apr 21, 2010)

Anybody going? We have 3 teams going.


----------



## Michael (Apr 21, 2010)

Headed out after lunch on Friday. My partner's already there scouting tonight.


----------



## wack em (Apr 22, 2010)

I not gonna make it but my money is on Michael and team for a repeat


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Apr 22, 2010)

Good Luck to all that is going!!! Ya'll Make be sure to Show'm us GA Boys can put some fish in the boat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S Adams (Apr 22, 2010)

wack em said:


> I not gonna make it but my money is on Michael and team for a repeat



maybe maybe NOT? Good luck!


----------



## Michael (Apr 22, 2010)

You can see that last year 6 of the top 8 teams were from GA 

Name of Tournament: 2009 Muzzy Classic 

Date of Tournament: April 25-26 

Tournament Director: Mark Land 

Number of Teams: 71 

Number of Participants: 201 

Name of Participants/ States They’re From/ Total Amount of fish or weight 

1. Michael Evans, Leonard Berridge, Bud Fleming/GA 505.8lbs 

2. Bubba Suggs/TX, Brandon Tabor, Doug Hunter/OK 504.8 

3. John Hood, Greg Campbell, Jerry Broadnax/GA 503.4 

4. Jeremy Dodson, Jeremy Ploof/GA 494.8 

5. Chuck Belmore, Scott Baxter, Mike Hornbuckle/GA 494.2 

6. Alan Yedor Jr./LA, Josh Dunkle/AR, John Williams/TX 491.2 

7. Butch Samson/AL, Mike Cathey, Jason Cathey/GA 487.0 

8. Tommy Woods, Jason Brual, Todd Thompson/GA 476.4 

9. Andrew Turner, Frederick Ashley, Corey Culbert/NC 459.4 

10. Shawn Adkins, Brian Hatch, Chuck Raben/SC 448.2 

11. Kyle Snelgrove, Cliff Hughes, Andy Barnes/SC 446.2 

12. Chas Higdon, Wade Meeker, Mathew McCrary/AL 441.0 

13. Bruce Bauer, Davy Hinton/KY, Greg Pyle/IN 438.3 

14. Jimmy ****erson, Michael Johnson, Kenneth Simms/MS 427.8 

15. Jonathan Redding/SC, Josh Evans, Allen Irvin/GA 427.0 

16. Jason Gibson, Aaron Kelley, Bryan Hardin/AR 418.6 

17. Brian Ellenburg, Bryne York, Ronnie Burrell/GA 411.6 

18. Rodney Morris, Hunter Morris, Justin Robinson/GA 402.4 

19. Robbie Robertson, Vince Robinson/GA, Glen Creaty/SC 397.2 

20. Matt Nilsen, Jerod Bibbs, Jeremy Bryant/AL 394.6 

21. Charles Kupfer, Tim Brown/SC, Chris Farris/GA 391.4 

22. Cory Sturgeon, Bill Shank Sr, Bill Shank Jr./PA 390.2 

23. Chris Hilliard, T.J. Davis, Cody Hammantree/AL 381.8 

24. Noah Thomas, Jake Jones, David Thrash/AL 378.6 

25. Rodney Whitt, David Keener/GA 374.2 

26. Jason Kirkland, Brad Clamp/SC 365.8 

27. Bert Turcotte, Robert Belk, Jeffrey Coon/MS 361.6 

28. Eric Pitts, Mick Fowler, Greg Todd/SC 356.8 

29. Keith Payne, Jake Reed, Caleb Jones/AR 352.0 

30. Jason Greer, Mel Greer/IN, Chris Lee/KY 343.6 

31. Jason Evans, Jason Reed/GA 341.6 

32. Tony McGaha, Kelly Mitchell/SC 341.0 

33. Mike McCombie, Jim Draper, Jeff Sageham/GA 336.2 

34. John Gay, Brad Boutwell/LA, Derek Billiot/MS 335.4 

35. Jeff White/FL, Tim Waits, Braxter Setzer/AL 334.4 

36. Gene Hobbs, Ted Cotton, Tony Jones/GA 333.4 

37. Eric Fold, Mark Cunningham, Gary Jackson/TN 325.4 

38. Brian Smith, Jonathan Coile, Tyler Floyd/GA 321.2 

39. Paula Boudra, Brent Boudra, Dean Davis/AR 315.2 

40. Dan Prevost, Jody Acosta, Gray Palmer/MS 314.2 

41. Faron Floyd, Eddie Tooley/TX, Chancy Crowell/AL 313.8 

42. Rex Fuller, Chad Fuller, Blake Fuller/GA 306.1 

43. Nicholas Hillard, Jamie Brooks, Adam Brooks/AL 304.8 

44. Lowell Brannan, Jason Alley, Jimmy Brannan/SC 301.8 

45. Joe Nichols, Craig Hacker Jr./KY, Adam Burton/IN 286.0 

46. Will Simpson, Chris Cannon/GA, Tom Banks/TN 285.0 

47. Chad Sullivan, Gabe Fuller, Jay Pea****/GA 281.8 

48. Clay Rye/KY, Juston Harper, Ron Willett/IN 271.2 

49. Dustin Houston, Casey Watson, Jarett Houston/IN 270.4 

50. Shannon McBride, Todd Payne/AL 269.0 

51. Doug Rushing, Calvin Summers, Joe Williams/MS 255.6 

52. Clete Barton, Chris James, Mitch Williams/GA 252.2 

53. Matt Hyatt, Josh Hyatt, Tim Elkins/AL 249.2 

54. Scott Adams, Steve Young/GA 239.8 

55. Joe Buchanan/IN, Charles Gotee, Damon Cheatam/KY 224.4 

56. Tony Kloeppel, Jacob Kloeppel/TN, Walt Kloeppel/KY 219.6 

57. Greg Harris, David Crowder, Matt Abernethy/NC 215.8 

58. Paul Crumbley/GA, Jonathan Reed, Nick Holman/AL 209.8 

59. Ben Johnson, Zollie Linton/FL, Chuck Ott/AL 201.6 

60. Robbie Chatmon, Phil Baize, Colby Doolin/KY 198.2 

61. Dustin Haynes, Jeremy Oller, Brandon Rogers/IN 188.4 

62. Mike Bommer, Dan Scherer/MO 165.2 

63. Dan Richeson/KY 21.0 

Big Fish Winner: Shawn Adkins Species: Grass Carp Weight: 79.0lbs Big Carp: Mike Bommer & Dan Scherer 42.8lbs Big Buffalo: Allen Irvin 56.0lbs Longest Gar: Mike Cathey 52.75in Total Weight of fish weighed in by 63 teams: 21,594.6lbs Avg weight: 342.8lbs


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope the weather pans out for ya'll....as of right now it aint lookin good for this weekend.


----------



## JimDraper (Apr 22, 2010)

headed over in the morning. don't forget to try and make the meet and greet.


----------



## douglasgerlach (Apr 26, 2010)

Well.....  how'd it go???  We decided not to go last minute due to the weather, but I'm die'n to know how it was.  PLLLLEEEEEESSE post pics.


----------



## S Adams (Apr 26, 2010)

We didnt do so good,but came home alive after the storms!


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2010)

S Adams said:


> We didnt do so good,but came home alive after the storms!



Same here. Nothing like a little life and death match to make you appreciate life. 

73 Teams competed. While there were 3 tornados that crossed Lake Guntersville during the shoot, everyone made it through the night safely. 

1st Place had 497.3 lbs. We placed 15th with 262.8 lbs.

Here's a pic of 2 of our Buffalos, a pic of a Grassie that pulled off my partner's arrow and was boated by another boat, and a 71 lb flathead they also boated right in front of use


----------



## Rip Steele (Apr 27, 2010)

Michael said:


> Same here. Nothing like a little life and death match to make you appreciate life.
> 
> 1st Place had 497.3 lbs. We placed 15th with 262.8 lbs.
> 
> Here's a pic of 2 of our Buffalos, a pic of a Grassie that pulled off my partner's arrow and was boated by another boat, and a 71 lb flathead they also boated right in front of use


----------



## S Adams (Apr 27, 2010)

Michael said:


> Same here. Nothing like a little life and death match to make you appreciate life.
> 
> 73 Teams competed. While there were 3 tornados that crossed Lake Guntersville during the shoot, everyone made it through the night safely.
> 
> ...



Yall did good! We didnt even have 20 fish and was in 46th.
I was thinkin we would get on some bigger fish and was passing up 5-10 lb fish(that didnt work out for us)


----------

